# Deck Hand?



## coopfisherman (Jun 13, 2008)

Is their any captains that need a deck hand?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck fishing season is slow and its sort of late to look for a job. Your best luck would be to hit the docks and give out your number to all the captains and deckhands!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

you know your signature " 8=====D '' looks like a um ...


----------

